# A.1. rub



## smker (Apr 8, 2013)

found this a few days ago and had to try it. being from A1 it had to be good, i wasn't disappointed at all, :drooling::drooling:
 I had some left over potato sailed i was going to throw out,  it was still fresh so i thought what the hell and put just alittle bit of this rub in it and i ended up eating over half the container,   last night i put some on a steak before cooking it and it was excellent. 













87131256.jpg



__ smker
__ Apr 8, 2013


----------



## hambone1950 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm all over that!  :grilling_smilie:


----------



## so ms smoker (Apr 8, 2013)

Does it have any kick yo it? I might give it a try.

  Mike


----------



## smker (Apr 8, 2013)

theres alittle heat to it


----------



## seenred (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the tip, smker...A might give that a try.


----------



## bettyjoh (Apr 18, 2013)

I tried it on a roasted chicken [to tired to start the grill up] but IT came out very nice.. now IF I could just get the salt redcuced  Defenaly an item I will be buying more of .


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 19, 2013)

I've gone through 2 of the Cracked Black Pepper flavor. It's what I use on the Steakhouse Flavored Bacon I make.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 19, 2013)

I guess it is what you grow up on...While the Rub may be good I think A1 is the WORST tasting sauce I have ever eaten. But I was raised in a Butcher's house and you could disowned for putting anything but S & P on a Porterhouse Steak...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 19, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I guess it is what you grow up on...While the Rub may be good I think A1 is the WORST tasting sauce I have ever eaten. But I was raised in a Butcher's house and you could disowned for putting anything but S & P on a Porterhouse Steak...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although not raised in a butchers house, ditto JJ.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 19, 2013)

My dad and grandpa are rolling over in their graves right now!!! Steaks so good no sauce required!


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 19, 2013)

I keep saying it here...no one listens....a good steak or good que---"don't need no sauce"!  IMHO

Kat


----------



## mike5017 (Apr 19, 2013)

I tried that same rub about a month ago and I also found it great on some ribs.


----------



## the smoke break (Sep 12, 2013)

As far as 'store bought' rubs go, the A-1 isn't that bad.... they have a steakhouse flavor that IMO is the best for them. For me, if I have to use store bought rubs, Jack Daniels makes a rub, it's labeled as a Pork Rub, but that is pretty awesome rub on beef as well. I wish I could get the ingredients to it and tinker with it a bit for my own tastes, but if you can find it, try it!!! Personally, I only use store bought rubs either in an emergency, or when something new comes out I may try it and see what other flavors there are.


----------



## raymond56 (Sep 29, 2013)

Going to the Store and look for it....  I like the Heat! so does my Son....

Sounds Good!

Thanks!


----------

